# Odio la canela



## Uticens678

Olá a toda a gente  ! A frase espanhola "Odio la canela" pode ser traduzida em português "Odeio canela", e portanto sem empregar, na frase portuguesa, o artigo definido feminino (="a") ? Obrigado pela ajuda !


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a toda a gente  ! A frase espanhola "Odio la canela" pode ser traduzida em português "Odeio canela", e portanto sem empregar, na frase portuguesa, o artigo definido feminino (="a") ? Obrigado pela ajuda !


Pode, sim.


----------



## Uticens678

E tal é possível em qualquer registo da língua (fornal,informal etc. ) ?


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> E tal é possível em qualquer registo da língua (fornal,informal etc. ) ?


Penso que sim.


----------



## Uticens678

Ok obrigado ! Dá para omitir o artigo com o sujeito também? Por exemplo: "Canela é uma especiaria fondamental para enriquecer o sabor dos pastéis de nata"?


----------



## patriota

*Uticens678*, há variações regionais no uso dos artigos, inclusive entre estados, mas posso afirmar que, pelo menos para brasileiros, estranho seria empregá-lo com esse verbo e outros parecidos. Usamos somente quando o tipo do objeto "detestado" ou "adorado" está explícito: "odeio a canela _que vendem naquele mercado_", "detesto os sucos _que a Filomena faz_", "adoro ouvir as músicas _que a Giovanna canta_". Quando a frase é genérica, dizemos sem ele: "odeio canela; detesto suco; adoro ouvir música".

Para mim, a frase sobre a canela ser uma especiaria f*u*ndamental fica melhor com o artigo. São frases enciclopédias que o omitem, segundo o estilo do autor: "Baratas são insetos pertencentes à família dos...".


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! Faço uma hípotese: em português (quer na norma europeia, quer na norma americana), quando o *objeto directo *é aquilo que em inglês se chama um "uncountable noun", costuma-se omitir o artigo definido (como em inglês e não como em espanhol); pelo contrário, quando o *sujeito *é um "uncountable noun", o artigo dele é obrigatório ( como em espanhol e diferentemente do inglês). A minha hipótese está certa?


----------



## patriota

A) Percebi agora que existem casos em que o artigo ficaria bem com um substantivo genérico, como em "adoro a água!" (imagine a descrição de um nadador sobre sua atividade). 

B) Eu dei minha opinião  sobre aquela frase específica, mas não é obrigatório. Um exemplo onde a liberdade de usá-lo ou não está mais clara é "(a) água faz bem para a saúde".

Desculpe por não ter uma resposta mais útil.


----------



## Uticens678

patriota said:


> A) Percebi agora que existem casos em que o artigo ficaria bem com um substantivo genérico, como em "adoro a água!" (imagine a descrição de um nadador sobre sua atividade).
> 
> B) Eu dei minha opinião  sobre aquela frase específica, mas não é obrigatório. Um exemplo onde a liberdade de usá-lo ou não está mais clara é "(a) água faz bem para a saúde".
> 
> Desculpe por não ter uma resposta mais útil.


Pelo contrário, a sua contribuição foi-me muito útil! Obrigado .


----------



## Uticens678

Eis uma nova pergunta sobre esse tema: a omissão do artigo é possível com nomes plurais ?
Por exemplo: "eu odeio doces" em vez de "eu odeio *os* doces"? 
Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Eis uma nova pergunta sobre esse tema: a omissão do artigo é possível com nomes plurais ?
> Por exemplo: "eu odeio doces" em vez de "eu odeio *os* doces"?
> Muito obrigado!


Sim, tal como com (os) substantivos no singular.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Sim, tal como com (os) substantivos no singular.



Antes de mais, obrigado por ter respondido . Eu pergunto-me agora é: mesma omissão do artigo é correta com nomes que desempenham a função de sujeito? Por exemplo, as frases "Políticos são pessoas que não gostam de trabalhar" e " *Os* políticos são pessoas que não gostam de trabalhar" são equivalentes?


----------



## Vanda

Aqui, atualmente, na escrita surgiu a moda de ocultar todos artigos definidos. Na sua frase, políticos se refere a toda classe política está ok a omissão. Quando for necessário definir quem são tais políticos, será necessário usar o artigo: os políticos daquele país... Não deixe de ler a resposta completa aqui neste site sobre a omissão do artigo tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal. Aqui um trechinho:


> Se se pretende veicular uma ideia mais geral, omite-se o artigo; caso  contrário utiliza-se. Embora a frase não esteja completa e não possamos  identificar com rigor o contexto, ....


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Antes de mais, obrigado por ter respondido . Eu pergunto-me agora é: mesma omissão do artigo é correta com nomes que desempenham a função de sujeito? Por exemplo, as frases "Políticos são pessoas que não gostam de trabalhar" e " *Os* políticos são pessoas que não gostam de trabalhar" são equivalentes?



Só para acrescentar ao que disse a Vanda: sendo equivalentes, há por vezes diferenças subtis de sentido. '_Os políticos_' é mais neutro, mais factual, em certas situações do que simplesmente '_Políticos_'. A omissão do artigo pode comportar, em frases como essa, um certo desprezo, especialmente quando a palavra é dita com ênfase


----------

